# learnin to ride



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

JW taught me how to ride his motorcycle today. took many many many tries, but i finally got it. definetly not mastered it, but got it. ready for my own little bike now. lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

find some mud and hammer down!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

haha...no mud on 2 wheels! lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I like your helmet:banana:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

way to go!
Now the open road is your destiny!


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks metal man! a friend of mine airbrushed it for me. 

steve...not yet. not for a long while. a loooong while. lol for now, im gonna stick to first gear in the grass! lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahahaha first gear in the grass!! lol!


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

next thing you know you will be deep staging people at the light daring them to get some


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

jackman said:


> next thing you know you will be deep staging people at the light daring them to get some


ummm probably not. lol


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Way to go sis :rockn::rockn:


GET OUT'A MY WAaaayyyyyy :aargh4::aargh4::aargh4:


----------

